# People with a PhD- do you call yourself "Dr"?



## Kuso (Dec 2, 2012)

The higher education thread in general and a conversation in uni got me thinking about this.  Those of you with a PhD, do you use the title Dr?

I'm sure some people who are still working in the field their PhD was get introduced formally as 'Doctor xxx' but do you use it for bank statements, ID etc?

Just wondering really, I'll certainly be   I've worked hard enough to deserve it I think.  It's not like I'll insist people to call me it but I can't wait to book the restaurant for my graduation dinner the name 'Dr Kuso' 

My mates have started calling me 'Dr H' sometimes- the H is from my surname.  But it makes me sound like a smack dealer


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 2, 2012)

People in non-academic contexts who do this are utterly risible. It's like handing someone a business card which says "I'm pompous, horribly pompous, but also insecure".


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 2, 2012)

I do use it professionally. Outside work it depends: it is the title on my bank cards and I do sometimes use it when filling in forms and the like, but I'm hardly about to go sounding off at anyone who addresses me as Mr...


----------



## weepiper (Dec 2, 2012)

My dad signs things 'Dr'. I think his reasoning runs along the lines of 'I got this damn PhD while working and while I had three kids under the age of ten, I'm going to bloody well shout about it'


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2012)

weepiper said:


> My dad signs things 'Dr'. I think his reasoning runs along the lines of 'I got this damn PhD while working and while I had three kids under the age of ten, I'm going to bloody well shout about it'


 Fair fucks to him! If I ever do the dirty deed myself I'll only ever use it when booking flight tickets in the hopes of getting bumped up a class.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I do use it professionally. Outside work it depends: it is the title on my bank cards and I do sometimes use it when filling in forms and the like, but I'm hardly about to go sounding off at anyone who addresses me as Mr...


 
If cabin crew ask if there's a doctor on board, do you wave your hand in the air?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If cabin crew ask if there's a doctor on board, do you wave your hand in the air?


I would, and then proceed to analyze the discursive milieu that structures the social representations that guide our actions there and then.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 2, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I do use it professionally. Outside work it depends: it is the title on my bank cards and I do sometimes use it when filling in forms and the like, but I'm hardly about to go sounding off at anyone who addresses me as Mr...


 
pretty much this.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If cabin crew ask if there's a doctor on board, do you wave your hand in the air?


 
No, I just walk up saying, 'Trust me, I'm a doctor.'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> No, I just walk up saying, 'Trust me, I'm a doctor.'


 
How many passengers have you accidentally killed so far?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 2, 2012)

if you can't write prescriptions, you're not a doctor.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2012)

discokermit said:


> if you can't write prescriptions, you're not a doctor.


 
Considering most doctors' writing, they can't write either


----------



## discokermit (Dec 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Considering most doctors' writing, they can't write either


the old catch 22.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 3, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> People in non-academic contexts who do this are utterly risible. It's like handing someone a business card which says "I'm pompous, horribly pompous, but also insecure".


 
MPs are not allowed to call themselves Dr, and David Owen was the only one who ignored the rule.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> MPs are not allowed to call themselves Dr, and David Owen was the only one who ignored the rule.


 
Is that because he qualified as a doctor so was a real one?


----------



## free spirit (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Considering most doctors' writing, they can't write either


I have a doctors handwriting, so if you ever need a diagnosis I reckon I'm well enough qualified... or at least I could fake a prescription.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm planning to spend 6 months abusing it for the novelty value, then get bored and never use it again


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2012)

discokermit said:


> if you can't write prescriptions, you're not a doctor.


 
other way round, if you can write prescriptions you aren't usually a real doctor.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that because he qualified as a doctor so was a real one?


 
No I think he had a phd in politics or something.

ETA Just checked wikipedia and he was actually a doctor.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 3, 2012)

I always thought the thing about doctors hand writing was a myth until I was on hospital placement- those charts are indecipherable!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

discokermit said:


> if you can't write prescriptions, you're not a doctor.


I tend towards this myself.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 3, 2012)

I am suspicious of people with actual medical doctorates who insist on being called "Dr" once they've got them. Anyone with a PhD who does it is a clown.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am suspicious of people with actual medical doctorates who insist on being called "Dr" once they've got them. Anyone with a PhD who does it is a clown.


If they insist in a social setting they're certified twats.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 3, 2012)

'doctors' get awarded Batchelors degrees afaik- Batchelor of Medicine, Batchelor of Surgery.  Then they can do the Doctor of Medicine (MD) degree after graduating that and a certain number of years experience.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> If they insist in a social setting they're certified twats.


 
most definitely, but when I'm filling forms in etc in I'll be ticking 'Dr' as my title.  The thing about booking the restaurant is just to celebrate, I thought anyone graduating with a PhD would do it?!  If even just to celebrate the fact it's finally over


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Kuso said:


> most definitely, but when I'm filling forms in etc in I'll be ticking 'Dr' as my title. The thing about booking the restaurant is just to celebrate, I thought anyone graduating with a PhD would do it?! If even just to celebrate the fact it's finally over


You have to do it at least once in a setting where your name is announced out loud. Those are the rules I was taught.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> No I think he had a phd in politics or something.
> 
> ETA Just checked wikipedia and he was actually a doctor.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 3, 2012)

would it be considered bad form to frame a copy of the front page of your first journal article?  I know my folks would probably quite like one.  It's not like I'd have a giant A3 poster above my TV, I've got some taste   but then again I am considering getting the structure of the compound the papers on tattooed on my leg


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

What's it look like?


Kuso said:


> would it be considered bad form to frame a copy of the front page of your first journal article? I know my folks would probably quite like one. It's not like I'd have a giant A3 poster above my TV, I've got some taste  but then again I am considering getting the structure of the compound the papers on tattooed on my leg


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 3, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> People in non-academic contexts who do this are utterly risible. It's like handing someone a business card which says "I'm pompous, horribly pompous, but also insecure".


Pffft.

I used to believe Jazzz, before he dropped the 'dr.' from his name.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What's it look like?


 
the molecule? a hexagon joined to a pentagon and a couple other hexagons on a tail sticking off the pentagon and some functional groups.  its not very big or complex as molecules go.  I actually really like chemical structures, just the way they look.  all the ones you see on people are nice but like caffeine or serotonin?  this would be something that meant something to me, a symbol of a period of my life really as well as being a cool chemical structure


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Fair fucks to him! If I ever do the dirty deed myself I'll only ever use it when booking flight tickets in the hopes of getting bumped up a class.


Which I think means it will have to be on your passport as well - pretty sure the airlines are funny about that stuff.



Kuso said:


> the molecule? a hexagon joined to a pentagon and a couple other hexagons on a tail sticking off the pentagon and some functional groups. its not very big or complex as molecules go. I actually really like chemical structures, just the way they look. all the ones you see on people are nice but like caffeine or serotonin? this would be something that meant something to me, a symbol of a period of my life really as well as being a cool chemical structure


At least your'e not Swiss:


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If cabin crew ask if there's a doctor on board, do you wave your hand in the air?


I have a friend Dr Kathryn and we often roll around on the floor with laughter at this very question. She would put her hand up and ask who was experiencing the social crisis


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2012)

My friend changed her card details to "Dr" because she worked so hard at it  (and went thru hell with her seriously geeky research team).
Got another friend in academia and it seems fair enough for him to call himself doctor too (he's professor now anyway)


----------



## Athos (Dec 3, 2012)

Surely it's just vanity. I don't believe all these people who use it outside of academic circles on the pretext that they went through hell to get it. You weren't at the siege of Stalingrad for fuck's sake; you spent a few more years at university! Get over yourselves.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, I have a professional doctorate rather than a PhD, but when filling in forms and stuff I use it. Why not, it is my title now? Also as a feminist woman, it does very neatly sidestep the Miss/Ms/Mrs thingy. I'm Mrs on my honeymoon plane tickets, and whilst it is technically correct, I can't stand the term. 

In regards to when I use it verbally outside of work, well, it's somewhat ideosyncratic and I don't use it often, but I have noticed myself using it with, for example, annoying cold callers who have assumed that I'm called "Mrs Crispy" rather than Dr or Ms Sparrow. Most times I would just give my name without a title. 

I don't know quite why some people think it's pompous - as I said, it becomes your title, and as others have said it's something you work bloody hard for. And ime the people who usually say it's pompous are men who have the nice static "Mr" to start with.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Fuck it, I'll even go so far to say that when people do go on about how pompous or vain it is to use the title someone has earned, it always strikes me a little bit as being their own issues coming through.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 3, 2012)

If I get round to doing a phd I will most certainly use it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 3, 2012)

If you worked, Sparrow, with someone who had left the army years ago but signed her emails as Major, would you think that a trifle silly?​


----------



## Winot (Dec 3, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm Mrs on my honeymoon plane tickets, and whilst it is technically correct <snip>



Really? Isn't it up to you?

I thought that even if you'd chosen to change your surname you could still be Ms [new surname].


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 3, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If you worked, Sparrow, with someone who had left the army years ago but signed her emails as Major, would you think that a trifle silly?​



Would depend how humours her surname was surely..


----------



## Athos (Dec 3, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Fuck it, I'll even go so far to say that when people do go on about how pompous or vain it is to use the title someone has earned, it always strikes me a little bit as being their own issues coming through.



Its an observation, that's all. With the exception of medical doctors, I've found that the vast majority of people who use the title in everyday contexts are knobs.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2012)

I was under the impression those army titles stayed with you. Tbh I wouldn't give a shit - in fact I would be quite impressed that a retired female managed to get to the rank of major in her day given how make orientated the army is! 

But it's also a moot point given that I'm not retired.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Athos said:


> Its an observation, that's all. With the exception of medical doctors, I've found that the vast majority of people who use the title in everyday contexts are knobs.


What about the allied health professionals who also carry the title? Should they be allowed to use it? Or just the medical drs who already get told they are the cream of the crop straight from their first year undergrad.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Well, I have a professional doctorate rather than a PhD, but when filling in forms and stuff I use it. Why not, it is my title now? Also as a feminist woman, it does very neatly sidestep the Miss/Ms/Mrs thingy. I'm Mrs on my honeymoon plane tickets, and whilst it is technically correct, I can't stand the term.
> 
> In regards to when I use it verbally outside of work, well, it's somewhat ideosyncratic and I don't use it often, but I have noticed myself using it with, for example, annoying cold callers who have assumed that I'm called "Mrs Crispy" rather than Dr or Ms Sparrow. Most times I would just give my name without a title.
> 
> I don't know quite why some people think it's pompous - as I said, it becomes your title, and as others have said it's something you work bloody hard for. And ime the people who usually say it's pompous are men who have the nice static "Mr" to start with.


My sis got married and still calls herself "Miss" and her maiden name. I don't think her in laws quite "get it" but what the hell..


----------



## Athos (Dec 3, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> What about the allied health professionals who also carry the title? Should they be allowed to use it? Or just the medical drs who already get told they are the cream of the crop straight from their first year undergrad.



It's not about anyone being allowed or disallowed to call themselves what they like. It's just my experience of people who use an academic title outside of academia. I find it a bit cringeworthy, and often find them to be dicks. That's all.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2012)

The only time it's off is if it's not a real qualification in the first place... ie "Dr" Gillian McKeith.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2012)

Athos said:


> It's not about anyone being allowed or disallowed to call themselves what they like. It's just my experience of people who use an academic title outside of academia. I find it a bit cringeworthy, and often find them to be dicks. That's all.


My dad does this and he is a dick.

In fact he somehow managed to become a vicar later in life and I have a feeling he uses Dr and Rvd at the same time.


----------



## Athos (Dec 3, 2012)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> My dad does this and he is a dick.
> 
> In fact he somehow managed to become a vicar later in life and I have a feeling he uses Dr and Rvd at the same time.



The case for the prosecution rests. Athos QC


----------



## Garek (Dec 3, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If you worked, Sparrow, with someone who had left the army years ago but signed her emails as Major, would you think that a trifle silly?


 
I think that only happens if you get to keep your title. Any army bod on want answer this? How do you keep your title after service?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 3, 2012)

It would be a bit weird to use it in a social context. When dealing with banks etc, ive often made up grandiose titles, just for a laugh. In work? Thats your choice, but I doubt many would reciprocate your title use, unless it was standard practice and there were loads of other docs etc.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2012)

My boyfriend only uses it on his American Express card. It tends to lead to room upgrades in hotels and stuff.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 3, 2012)

Best fun to be had is find someone a little pompous about a non med degree and introduce them to an
Architect..

"Five year in uni you say, let me just bring this guy into the conversation"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Winot, my friend who is a travel agent sorted out our tickets, but despite knowing I was keeping my name put me down as Mrs anyway. I didn't really want to complain given he was doing us a favour! 

Ok, back to thread topic! I don't really get this "socially" use. Who uses any sort of title socially? Professionally I'd look weird if I didn't use it to other professionals, but then there's contextually different situations within work. For example, to the kids I'd always be "Agent". Though occasionally some start calling you Dr Agent, and an eight year old doing that is absurdly cute!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 3, 2012)

I've only ticked the Dr box a couple of times. Once on a credit card application (I thought it might get me a bigger credit limit, as I needed somewhere to balance transfer all the debt I had accumulated whilst studying) - and on my Viz subscription.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Ac





Ax^ said:


> Best fun to be had is find someone a little pompous about a non med degree and introduce them to an
> Architect..
> 
> "Five year in uni you say, let me just bring this guy into the conversation"


Actually from being married to someone in architecture I'm aware that's 7 years of undergrad, part 2 and part 3, which is actually equivalent to undergrad, masters and PhD. 

Also in Egypt you apparently get the term "architect" as your title


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 3, 2012)

Just taking the piss really,

Have to friends who did the 5 year gamsat route to being a medical doctor so that's

3 year degree followed by a 5 year med degree


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't have either a medical degree or a phd. But, in the italian style, I always put dr as my title on forms


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Gamsat? 

To do it straight from undergrad is 5 years and I think they get the title then, although there are all the junior rotations and further assessments after that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

I've known people who did a 3 year non-med degree then decided to do the 5 year med degree. I've also known someone who dropped out of a med degree with three months before the end of her course.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 3, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am suspicious of people with actual medical doctorates who insist on being called "Dr" once they've got them. Anyone with a PhD who does it is a clown.


 

the irony is (ibn hospitals anyhow) most "Drs" would love to be a "Mr/Ms/Miss/Mrs" anyhow

for shits and giggles many years back me and a couple of mates sent off to one of those yankeee religious bullshit orgs which means we could use the title "rev" when booking stuff... try it if you can and watch those plane upgrades appear.


----------



## aqua (Dec 3, 2012)

When I get my phd I'll be using Dr at work, and pretty much anywhere that'll listen  I haven't done it because I want to be an academic, I've done it because I wanted to prove something to myself. Since starting it I've had a baby, worked full time, my dad has had a Alzheimers variant diagnosis (and is progressing quickly to late stages at just 65) and several other difficult times with poorly family members - I haven't done the typical Bachelors/Masters/PhD route (not that there is anything wrong with it), but come to my PhD at 30.

Fuck it, if/when I graduate I'll use it. I'll use it at work, and I'll use it at home. I grant you I won't use it all the time given I don't really ever give a Miss/Ms/Mrs answer when someone asks my name anyway. But why the fuck shouldn't I use it? It'll have taken up 7 years of my life, part time, during a period that hasn't been easy. 

Sorry if you think that makes me a clown @fridgemagnet, couldn't really give a fuck. I've fucking worked hard for this, and nearly given up a few times. But I haven't and I'm going to use the title given to me in recognition of that.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2012)

Does putting it on a credit card etc actually help with room upgrades?  I usually end up paying after we've agreed rooms, seems a bit late in day to bring it up.

I use it on CVs and on my driving license only, but if something specifically asks for my title I'll use it.  Seems churlish to actively avoid using it.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 3, 2012)

I had to ask this question for professional reasons last week. I was putting together a proposal for a conference session with me (non PhD) and 3 German's with PhD's on the panel. 2 of the Germans didn't want their title in the proposal, one of these being a proper medical doctor specialising in cancer research. The one that wanted Dr in front of his name is the laziest person on my project and the source of most stress, I don't know if that says anything.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 3, 2012)

Its not like I'd want it to be used socially, unless it's something really formal where I'm being introduced to somewhere (especially if they're fit ), But I'd be putting it down at my title when asked.  I wouldn't even use it on business cards or anything, it's not like you put 'Mr' on there so why 'Dr'?

Even in the university setting everyone just uses peoples' first names, except for introductions.  But if I'm meeting someone for the first time I'd tend to use their title just out of politeness really.

So what if it's a vanity thing? Dre does it and he definitely isn't a real doctor!  And if I ever make Prof I'll be using that for sure!  (fucking 'Professor' Green , doesn't even smoke weed anymore according to some interview I heard with him recently)


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 3, 2012)

I think use of a non-medical Phd within your profession is fine (and if you can get people to give you freebies outside of that context, well fill your boots). I know quite a few aforementioned phd holders who would never use it outside their professional life - especially because they know that if the cry goes up "Is there a doctor..." there is really only one kind that people want.
Saying that, someone may be having an existential crisis that only a doctor of philosophy can solve...


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 3, 2012)

> The tone of your recent editorial, ‘Miss, Mister, Doctor: how we are titled is of little consequence’, and article, ‘Do surgeons wish to become doctors?’ (April 2006 _JRSM_1,2), on who should be called ‘Doctor’ is unnecessarily offensive. I have a DMD (Doctor of Dental Medicine, _Dentariae Medicinae Doctor_), followed by a PhD (in psychology). In Germany I would be referred to as ‘Doctor Doctor’, and *when I served as a professor in the Netherlands, I was called ‘Professor Doctor Doctor’*.
> ...
> 
> In several places in the two publications the authors take umbrage at the very idea that dentists should be called doctors. For example, in the article by Ibery _et al._, ‘Do surgeons wish to become doctors?’, the authors state, ‘dental surgeons in general dental practice, who also hold a bachelors degree, are now styling themselves Dr. We are uncertain as to the origin of this creeping doctorization’.


 
We've got a Professor Sir in our dept, and I *believe* there's more than a few Professor Sir Doctors floating around.

My relationship with one Professor never really recovered after I called him 'Doctor' in an opening lecture. Twice, IIRC. Thereby adding insult to injury.

e2a: I always kinda liked it when - trawling journals for obscure articles - I'd come across someone who'd provide their name, then a 'BSc, CertCouns' or some such similar after it.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 3, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I've only ticked the Dr box a couple of times . . and on my Viz subscription.


 
According to my National Geographic subscription I'm the Right Hon Wiskey ... thanks dad 
ETA: the quality of my junk mail spam increased massively!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 3, 2012)

I have always thought it odd that medical students when they pass their examinations become Doctor - that bit isn't odd, the next bit is. If they then work in a hospital they study further and get raised up to Consultant level where they become Mr. which is where they started. Do female doctors become Mrs regardless of their marital status ?

Sorry, I shouldn't be on this thread as I don't have a Phd although I do have a post graduate qualification.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have always thought it odd that medical students when they pass their examinations become Doctor - that bit isn't odd, the next bit is. If they then work in a hospital they study further and get raised up to Consultant level where they become Mr. which is where they started. Do female doctors become Mrs regardless of their marital status ?


Madam maybe?


----------



## paolo (Dec 3, 2012)

For years the Tate insisted I was a 'Rt Hon'

(I have/had a namesake MP)

Even when the membership desk thought they'd fixed it, it still came back the same.

Often I'd forget my card and to go into the members room they'd have to look me up. I must have been - in my scruff, unshaven - the most unusually dressed 'MP' they had to deal with.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have always thought it odd that medical students when they pass their examinations become Doctor - that bit isn't odd, the next bit is. If they then work in a hospital they study further and get raised up to Consultant level where they become Mr. which is where they started. Do female doctors become Mrs regardless of their marital status ?
> 
> Sorry, I shouldn't be on this thread as I don't have a Phd although I do have a post graduate qualification.


 
I've always found that strange as well as confusing.  One of my b/f's doctors who is a consultant doesn't use Mr or Dr when he signs his letters off, but when you google for his name he goes by Dr or just his name


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> MPs are not allowed to call themselves Dr, and David Owen was the only one who ignored the rule.


 
Not true. Brian Mawhinney, Liam Fox and Howard Stoate all used the honorific too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If you worked, Sparrow, with someone who had left the army years ago but signed her emails as Major, would you think that a trifle silly?​


 
It *is* silly, but perfectly legitimate given her rank was above captain, as long as she inserts "ret'd" at the end.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Which I think means it will have to be on your passport as well - pretty sure the airlines are funny about that stuff.


 
i think i would get it on my passport and drivers licence. friend of mine with a physics doctorate did this, he rode a bike and used to get pulled over for nothing on a regular basis. once he put the Dr on his licence, they would look at that and wave him on rather than wasting half an hour asking him useless questions


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Garek said:


> I think that only happens if you get to keep your title. Any army bod on want answer this? How do you keep your title after service?


 
It's just "form" or etiquette. In the UK it dates back to the Peninsular Wars, IIRC, and it only applies to officers above the rank of captain in the army, Lt Cmmdr in the navy and Wing Commander in the air force.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 3, 2012)

My dad never uses his dr title because he's terrified somebody will have a medical emergency and he will be expected to deal with it.  He hasn't actually dealt with patients for most of his working life and is a bit useless in a medical crisis.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

aqua said:


> When I get my phd I'll be using Dr at work, and pretty much anywhere that'll listen  I haven't done it because I want to be an academic, I've done it because I wanted to prove something to myself. Since starting it I've had a baby, worked full time, my dad has had a Alzheimers variant diagnosis (and is progressing quickly to late stages at just 65) and several other difficult times with poorly family members - I haven't done the typical Bachelors/Masters/PhD route (not that there is anything wrong with it), but come to my PhD at 30.
> 
> Fuck it, if/when I graduate I'll use it. I'll use it at work, and I'll use it at home. I grant you I won't use it all the time given I don't really ever give a Miss/Ms/Mrs answer when someone asks my name anyway. But why the fuck shouldn't I use it? It'll have taken up 7 years of my life, part time, during a period that hasn't been easy.
> 
> Sorry if you think that makes me a clown @fridgemagnet, couldn't really give a fuck. I've fucking worked hard for this, and nearly given up a few times. But I haven't and I'm going to use the title given to me in recognition of that.


 
Will you get pickle to call you "doctor mum"?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have always thought it odd that medical students when they pass their examinations become Doctor - that bit isn't odd, the next bit is. If they then work in a hospital they study further and get raised up to Consultant level where they become Mr. which is where they started. Do female doctors become Mrs regardless of their marital status ?
> 
> Sorry, I shouldn't be on this thread as I don't have a Phd although I do have a post graduate qualification.


All the medical/psychiatrist consultants I work with are still Drs  Are you confusing it with surgeons? For some reason surgeons are Mr (or presumably Miss/Ms/Mrs).


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 3, 2012)

toggle said:


> other way round, if you can write prescriptions you aren't usually a real doctor.


 

You mean that all my many, varied and regular prescriptions from 'Dr. Happytimes' during my misspent youth weren't properly considered and prescribed by a legitimate physician? Madam, I am truly shocked to learn this.

(I did think it was sort of odd that his surgery bore a strong resemblance to several notorious local nightspots, though. And that sometimes I couldn't visit him for several months at a time, doubtless due to his having temporary residencies elsewhere. Strange, really.).


----------



## aqua (Dec 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Will you get pickle to call you "doctor mum"?


 I don't think she'd go for that tbh


----------



## FiFi (Dec 3, 2012)

I would certainly use the title "Dr" if I ever get that far.
"Dr ......, Health Visitor" would be funny!   (for about 5 mins maybe)

I certainly would not use it outside of work, unless the up-grades really are worth looking like a twit!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

what about priests? Do they insist on 'Father' outside of church?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> what about priests? Do they insist on 'Father' outside of church?


IIRC this isn't unusual in Oirland.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> All the medical/psychiatrist consultants I work with are still Drs  Are you confusing it with surgeons? For some reason surgeons are Mr (or presumably Miss/Ms/Mrs).


 
A consultant urologist who was "Mister ........." said that where he had his first consultant post, all doctors, of whatever rank, were addressed as "doctor", but that at other hospitals it was "doctor" for juniors and registrars, and "Mr" for consultants.


----------



## JTG (Dec 3, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> My dad does this and he is a dick.
> 
> In fact he somehow managed to become a vicar later in life and I have a feeling he uses Dr and Rvd at the same time.


My dad is a Rev Dr and he isn't a dick
Christ, the amount of judgmental nobbery on this thread is hysterical. It really doesn't matter


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> A consultant urologist who was "Mister ........." said that where he had his first consultant post, all doctors, of whatever rank, were addressed as "doctor", but that at other hospitals it was "doctor" for juniors and registrars, and "Mr" for consultants.


Yep, they spend years getting the Dr and more years getting rid of it again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

JTG said:


> My dad is a Rev Dr and he isn't a dick
> Christ, the amount of judgmental nobbery on this thread is hysterical. It really doesn't matter


 


Professor Sir vs Rev Dr, I wonder which is higher in the titles heirarchy


----------



## FiFi (Dec 3, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Yep, they spend years getting the Dr and more years getting rid of it again.


Typical medics. Never happy!


----------



## JTG (Dec 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not true. Brian Mawhinney, Liam Fox and Howard Stoate all used the honorific too.


Did Richard Taylor use it as well? Can't remember


DotCommunist said:


> what about priests? Do they insist on 'Father' outside of church?


Depends. Same as 'doctor' really. Still doesn't really matter


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> what about priests? Do they insist on 'Father' outside of church?


 
Catholic priests are often referred to as 'Father,' although I doubt most insist on it.  C of E priests are IME never referred to as 'Father' anyway.

JTG is right about the 'judgemental nobbery' on this thread.  Some people really do need to get over themselves.


----------



## JTG (Dec 3, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Catholic priests are often referred to as 'Father,' although I doubt most insist on it. C of E priests are IME never referred to as 'Father' anyway.


Mmmm, my C of E dad was often Father... he's quite high church mind so goes with all that incense and assorted hocus pocus that comes with Catholicism


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

JTG said:


> My dad is a Rev Dr and he isn't a dick
> Christ, the amount of judgmental nobbery on this thread is hysterical. It really doesn't matter


 
Is he a normal rev, a "right rev" or a "very rev"?


----------



## JTG (Dec 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is he a normal rev, a "right rev" or a "very rev"?


only slightly Rev 

Nah, he was lacking in the self importance required to be anything other than just a Rev


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2012)

JTG said:


> Mmmm, my C of E dad was often Father... he's quite high church mind so goes with all that incense and assorted hocus pocus that comes with Catholicism


 
Ah.  My dad is pretty low church.  The only person I ever heard call him 'Father' was a mate of his who'd been raised a Catholic and couldn't get out of the habit!


----------



## Quartz (Dec 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Professor Sir vs Rev Dr, I wonder which is higher in the titles heirarchy


 
The knighthood outranks all the others in the Order of Precedence.


----------



## JTG (Dec 3, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Ah. My dad is pretty low church. The only person I ever heard call him 'Father' was a mate of his who'd been raised a Catholic and couldn't get out of the habit!


Heh. Mine was ordained Catholic but wanted kids so ran off to the C of E or summat. The Pope says he isn't allowed to make the reverse journey now as a result


----------



## sim667 (Dec 3, 2012)

My dad has a PHD and I quote

"Only pretentious wankers (who aren't medical doctors) use Dr in front of their name"

I had a geography teacher at school, who was a Dr, and insisted we all called him doctor. Turned out he'd published a PHD book on golf ball design.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

JTG said:


> Did Richard Taylor use it as well? Can't remember


 
I think he did in his electoral material, but not in parliament when he got there.


----------



## Mation (Dec 3, 2012)

I keep having to decide whether to tell people _not_ to call me doctor 

I started a PhD, dropped out, don't pretend to have one and, don't mention (generally) that I started one, but the job I do seems to mean that some people assume I have one. If I hadn't started one, I'd probably be fine about saying actually I'm 'just' Ms, but I feel a fraud if it goes on too long and nor do I want to say


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Ah.  My dad is pretty low church.  The only person I ever heard call him 'Father' was a mate of his who'd been raised a Catholic and couldn't get out of the habit!


Was his friend a nun? I hope so because that would then be a great pun!


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2012)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Was his friend a nun? I hope so because that would then be a great pun!


 
Sadly not.


----------



## free spirit (Dec 3, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with it as long as you use it alongside your urban user name on your business cards

Dr Agent Sparrow
Dr King Biscuit Time
Dr Roadkill
etc


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> People in non-academic contexts who do this are utterly risible. It's like handing someone a business card which says "I'm pompous, horribly pompous, but also insecure".


Depends. I find I get treated with more respect and taken more seriously as I work in a very conservative and sometimes chauvanistic company. I'm not insecure and rarely insist on being called Dr EG at work, but it comes in handy sometimes.

Plus it can be fun watching people recoil in shock that a woman can be a professional engineer and have a maths PhD


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 3, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> MPs are not allowed to call themselves Dr, and David Owen was the only one who ignored the rule.


Bollocks, the Health Minister was on the news this morning and he's a Dr.


----------



## Knotted (Dec 3, 2012)

Only on job applications and for intimidating middle management types. I'm a bit embarrassed by it really. I know it sounds impressive but the reality was that I was avoiding the real world. It wasn't difficult to do either. Seems like an odd thing to get a title for. I've tried to do teacher training - now _that_ was hard.

Also this whole thread will be upsetting butchersapron who deserves a phd more than any of us.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 3, 2012)

And, yes, I did work hard for it. It took me two attempts to get it. The first time I ended up with an MPhil in Engineering as my supervisor was a misogynistic wanker who thought women should be chained to the sink or having babies, and he did everything he could to disparage my work. When I complained, I was told not to rock the boat. I tried again as I eventually decided that I could live with not having a PhD or just do it, so I ended up back at uni at the age of 30. I suffered bad health throughout my PhD research but finished in 4 years instead of 3. I have just finished off paying off the debt incurred from doing it.

Sure, it wasn't equivalent of surviving the Siege at Stalingrad but for me it was a real achievement I am proud of and if I want to use it I sodding well will


----------



## Mapped (Dec 3, 2012)

Mation said:


> I keep having to decide whether to tell people _not_ to call me doctor
> 
> I started a PhD, dropped out, don't pretend to have one and, don't mention (generally) that I started one, but the job I do seems to mean that some people assume I have one. If I hadn't started one, I'd probably be fine about saying actually I'm 'just' Ms, but I feel a fraud if it goes on too long and nor do I want to say



I had this crop up recently on a funding proposal where they put me down as "Dr N1 Buoy" I had to tell them that it was very flattering, but I haven't even finished my masters yet.

I'm sure there's a PhD sonewhere in some of my current work research, but I'll get the MSc out of the way before I even start thinking of that.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> My dad has a PHD and I quote
> 
> "Only pretentious wankers (who aren't medical doctors) use Dr in front of their name"
> 
> I had a geography teacher at school, who was a Dr, and insisted we all called him doctor. Turned out he'd published a PHD book on golf ball design.


 
This is it - it's one thing calling yourself doctor but quite another to insist that others address you as such.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 4, 2012)

mattie said:


> Does putting it on a credit card etc actually help with room upgrades? I usually end up paying after we've agreed rooms, seems a bit late in day to bring it up.
> 
> I use it on CVs and on my driving license only, but if something specifically asks for my title I'll use it. Seems churlish to actively avoid using it.


 

dunno but when i have used it on plane booking I have had upgrades. have to be careful though as some carriers wont let you on if your passport says mr butthe booking says Rev.. lufthansa and BA have been cool so far though


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2012)

I got ordained on the internets so I think that entitles me to use Fr


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> This is it - it's one thing calling yourself doctor but quite another to insist that others address you as such.


 
There was an English teacher at my school - a decidedly strange woman - who got a PhD whilst I was there.  One day someone wrote 'Miss B***** is an old cow' in lipstick on the mirrors in the girls' bogs.  She was reputedly furious, not because someone had called her an old cow, but because they'd used 'Miss' instead of 'Dr'!


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 4, 2012)

"Justice Judge" always makes me smile when he gets a press mention.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm never completely convinced about nominal determinism, but he makes a good example.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 4, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> "Justice Judge" always makes me smile when he gets a press mention.


 

Correctly he should be called Mr Justice Judge


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 4, 2012)

Why not Lord Chief Justice Lord Judge?  ​


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 8, 2012)

I put my letters after my name AITT/ITSAR/CPCS/NPOR

That's all the training boards I have plant operating certificates with.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 13, 2012)

Ms Death uses it if she has to give her name immediately after been spoken to a condescending manner-either on the phone to companies or in her job. Other than that she rarely uses it.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 13, 2012)

poshest. messageboard. ever.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 13, 2012)

Grandma Death said:


> Ms Death uses it if she has to give her name immediately after been spoken to a condescending manner-either on the phone to companies or in her job. Other than that she rarely uses it.


It's definitely handy for that.


----------

